# Help needed with shopvac/cyclone set up.



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I can decide whether to put everything on a mobile base or figure out a way to attach to the vac.
Can't keep going the way I am much longer…....:-D


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

mine is almost exactly like your setup except mine is sitting on a piece of plywood with 3 casters under it., what I hate the most about it is, it takes too much floor space especially with the hose just sitting on the vac,it keeps falling off.

I keep meaning to make an upright stand for it with hose hangers and hooks for the cable and stuff but other projects get in the way.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

This is what I came up with. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/293682


----------

